# Here is the latest on Kindle Hacks



## Granvillen

Go to: http://blogkindle.com/

Many of you have been asking and I wasn't able to give you an answer. Well&#8230; now that 2.5.2 is available for everyone to download from Amazon.com website, it's official. Amazon has fixed the tarbomb vulnerability in the update installer. So jailberaking and hacking the Kindle is not possible now unless you are willing to mess with hardware or have something like telnet or "unbrick" hack (that doesn't interfere with official updates) installed. If you do, then you should know your way around Kindle well enough to be able to replace fonts yourself. If you don't then you'll have to stick with reading Unicode on Kindle via PDF or figure out how to hack it for yourself.

As simple as UFH installation was, some people still bricked their devices with the old hack for one reason or another. So until a new method of jailbreaking the Kindle is found that is as simple as the old ones, I'm going to postpone UFH development.

Sorry, I wish I had better news for you.

Read more: http://blogkindle.com/#ixzz0qwiIaqPf


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Oh nooooooo!!!


----------



## Linjeakel

The font I can live with, but the dead authors and the fish? No so much. 

I wonder if Amazon have done this with a view to bringing in their own font/screensaver choices. We can only hope.


----------



## NogDog

I can understand that Amazon would want to close up such a "hole" if it could be a security issue. I was hoping that the Kindle App SDK might have hooks in it for dealing with such things, but I've not heard anything about it and I was not fortunate enough to be one of the "chosen" who have been given access to the SDK to date.


----------



## Granvillen

ClarkNova over at Mobiread found same issue:  "Well, the folks at lab126 have fixed their update script to not mount the root filesystem as writable until after the update has been extracted. This means that the current method of using a tarbomb to place our own digital signing certificate on the device is now useless.

We'll keep looking for other ways in. The Kindle Apps might be a possible solution. "

Not looking good!


----------



## NogDog

We have a screen-saver hack already. Hopefully the Georgia2 font is not far behind.

http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/


----------



## lovesangelrn

Thanks so much to clarknova, luvmy4brats, and nogdog.....I have also successfully used the screensaver hack on 2.5.3.  So glad to have my custom screensavers back    Now I await the font hack (while I don't find the default font that bad, I really like the georgia2 font so much better)


----------



## Emily King

Ahhhh... No more dead authors!


----------



## Jdshaffer

Whew... Thankfully the creepy authors are now gone.  

Now, if they'd just come up with an uninstall for the current "test" font-hack, I'll be happy to give it a go, too...  

But for now, I'm happy.

Mmmmm.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Guess I can go update if the screen saver hack works for the new update.  I have held off since I don't want the creepy dead authors.  I can live without my font


----------



## DennisG59

Happy to have my own "sleep screens" on display now with 2.5.3 +SS0.3


----------



## dobes

Any news on a font hack for 2.5.x?


----------



## NogDog

I sent a PayPal donation to TedSan yesterday. He replied that he was waiting for the creators of the original font hacks to finish whatever they are doing before he can convert his extensive font library to be 2.5-compatible. No ETA was guessed at.


----------



## lveale

Thanks for the reminder to send a donation to Tedsan.  My Kindle is not nearly as loveable without those font hacks.  Really hoping they will be coming ASAP.


----------



## Granvillen

If someone would so kind as to tell me how to give Tedsan a donation, I will be happy to do so.  Thanks


----------



## LauraB

I don't have paypal, is there another way to donate?


----------



## Granvillen

Just went to Tedsan's website and found the Donation button.  pressed it and got fatal error.


----------



## NogDog

Granvillen said:


> Just went to Tedsan's website and found the Donation button. pressed it and got fatal error.


Yeah, it didn't work for me in Firefox, but it did when I tried it in Google Chrome. (I did not try IE.)

The link to his donation page: http://sites.google.com/site/tedinoue/makeadonation.



LauraB said:


> I don't have paypal, is there another way to donate?


You should be able to pay via any major credit card at the PayPal site once you get there from the Donate button on Ted's site. (You may even be able to do an "e-check" from your checking account.)


----------



## Granvillen

Just tried your link, got the same error.  I tried searching Paypal for his company name and his name, no luck.  anyone with any other ideas.  I think these guys who do the hacks should be compensated for their time and ability.  I would be happy to donate $25.  I think that is what the Font hack is worth to me and my wife.


----------



## NogDog

Granvillen said:


> Just tried your link, got the same error. I tried searching Paypal for his company name and his name, no luck. anyone with any other ideas. I think these guys who do the hacks should be compensated for their time and ability. I would be happy to donate $25. I think that is what the Font hack is worth to me and my wife.


What browser(s) did you try? I assumed it was a browser compatibility thing since it worked from me in Chrome but not in Firefox, but maybe it was just coincidence?. I just emailed Ted to let him know there's an issue.


----------



## Granvillen

I use IE, but I will try chrome.


----------



## Granvillen

Is this correct?


----------



## NogDog

Granvillen said:


> Is this correct? *********


I'd suggest editing out that email address or deleting the post, so as not to add to Ted's influx of spam.


----------



## Granvillen

You are right.  I was getting frustrated in trying to help him out.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Granvillen

NogDog, took care of you also.


----------



## Granvillen

I have been as guilty as all of us, we have been wanting, wishing, demanding that we get the screen savers and the fonts.  I do not have the ability to even think about programming or developing these for the kindle or for anything else.  My wife and I felt that if we want these, we should at least help those that have not only the ability but the intellect to put these together for all of those who do not have the whereforeall to do it.  We strongly feel we need to at least contribute something to repay them for the time.  They do not have to do this for us helpless one.  I know they love the challenge, but it still takes time and ability.  They are not looking for any help, but we can show are appreciation.    Do whatever you can.


----------



## NogDog

Granvillen said:


> NogDog, took care of you also.


Thanks! Very kind of you.


----------



## Jo

Thank you to all who brought the Screensaver Hack back to life. My dead authors are once again gone.


----------



## NogDog

From the MobileRead forum: Fonts & Screensaver hacs for Kindle 2.5.

I'll be copying the files and instructions to my forum later tonight (as soon as the Phillies game is over).


----------



## NogDog

NogDog said:


> From the MobileRead forum: Fonts & Screensaver hacs for Kindle 2.5.
> 
> I'll be copying the files and instructions to my forum later tonight (as soon as the Phillies game is over).


*I'm having problems getting the font to change on my K2-US, so this may not yet be ready for prime time. Sorry for any premature false hopes.*


----------



## NogDog

OK, looks like "NiLuJe" got it fixed. I successfully installed Helvetica2 on my K2us, then changed it to Georgia2.


----------



## NiLuJe

Argh. You beat me to it! 

Yep, I fixed my stupid mistake, it should now be working correctly for everyone .


----------

